# discovering what type my buildin camera is?

## fintan

Hi I've a built in camera in my laptop & I was wondering how you would go about discovering what driver it uses. Thanks in advance 

   fintan.

```

lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GL Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 0e)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GL Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 0e)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 05)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 05)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 05)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 05)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 05)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev d5)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FR (ICH6/ICH6R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 05)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 05)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV41 [Quadro FX Go1400] (rev a2)

02:00.0 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc CB1410 Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

02:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

02:02.0 RAID bus controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20378 (FastTrak 378/SATA 378) (rev 02)

02:03.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)

02:05.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

 
```

----------

## fintan

found it 

```
lsusb

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c50e Logitech, Inc. MX-1000 Cordless Mouse Receiver

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 07c4:3260 Datafab Systems, Inc.

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0402:5603 ALi Corp. USB 2.0 Q-tec Webcam 300

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

If anyone can point me in the general direction of the driver. I'd be grateful. Thanks

----------

## sageman

If lsusb lists it, that means the driver is loaded. Apparently, you do have the module installed.

----------

## fintan

Thanks for the reply. Just found the driver home page 

[url]

http://m560x.x3ng.com/wiki

[/url]

I've tried the driver but it won't compile. Guess I'll just have to wait   :Sad: 

----------

## rishi

Hi,

I have this cam built into my laptop too.... trying to build the driver. What build errors did you have? I wonder if someone can help us to get this to build under gentoo..?

Cheers,

----------

## rishi

Driver compile hacks here:

http://www.actiongames.co.uk/m560x/forum/viewtopic.php?p=309#309

I managed to get it compiled OK, I think...

Running on fairly up to date gentoo system.

Cheers,

----------

## fintan

Hi rishi sorry didn't think anyone replied. Havn't got my laptop with me. I'll give it another shot tonight & see what I get out of it. Thanks for the tip. Have you been able to run it? What programme to you use with it? If it works hopefully we can knock together an ebuild for it. I'll post back my results tonight.

----------

## rishi

Hi not sure what programs to run either! I have not seen any images from the cam yet, but the driver seems to be operating. 

I think you will need to have v4l support in your kernel. 

There are also new developments here: http://www.actiongames.co.uk/m560x/forum/index.php

It looks like you need to patch your kernel to allow greater USB packet sizes.

Then they have made a test program that will run with the camera and output a couple of images, (well it is a start I suppose...)

What programs to people normally use with their USB web cams? Coriander? Or just video chat programs?

----------

## fintan

Hi rishi, I followed the instructions on the forums with no joy. Couldn't get it to compile. I'll take another shot at it tonight. Your probably right about v4l. I think you can use kdetv or kmplayer for capturing.

If i can get it to compile, I'll see about the patching.

----------

## fintan

Ok rishi I got it compiled. I commented out all 

```

.owner = THIS_MODULE,

```

out of m560x.o

Here's my output.

```

make

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.17-suspend2-r3/build SUBDIRS=/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-suspend2-r3'

  CC [M]  /root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.o

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c:58: warning: 'rvmalloc' defined but not used

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c:79: warning: 'rvfree' defined but not used

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

  LD [M]  /root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-suspend2-r3'

Kain media # make install

mkdir -p /lib/modules/2.6.17-suspend2-r3/kernel/drivers/usb/media

install -m 644 -o 0 -g 0 m560x.ko /lib/modules/2.6.17-suspend2-r3/kernel/drivers/usb/media

depmod -a

modprobe m560x debug=16

lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

m560x                   9860  0

videodev                7040  1 m560x

sbp2                   19336  0

ohci_hcd               16900  0

uhci_hcd               18572  0

ohci1394               27696  0

ath_pci                74784  0

wlan_tkip              11136  3

ipx                    22180  2

p8022                   1792  1 ipx

psnap                   3076  1 ipx

llc                     5524  2 p8022,psnap

p8023                   1664  1 ipx

snd_pcm_oss            34208  0

snd_mixer_oss          14720  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           2820  0

snd_seq_oss            27392  0

snd_seq_midi_event      5760  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                43344  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          6028  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

parport_pc             33092  0

parport                29640  1 parport_pc

nvidiafb               50204  0

i2c_algo_bit            7560  1 nvidiafb

i2c_i801                7436  0

hw_random               4760  0

snd_hda_intel          14100  1

snd_hda_codec         126256  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                68484  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              18308  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    41444  11 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               7392  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          7304  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

intel_agp              18332  1

wlan_scan_sta          11648  1

ath_rate_sample        11648  1 ath_pci

wlan                  158556  5 ath_pci,wlan_tkip,wlan_scan_sta,ath_rate_sample

ath_hal               189648  3 ath_pci,ath_rate_sample

nvidia               4547796  12

agpgart                26188  2 intel_agp,nvidia

i2c_core               15872  4 nvidiafb,i2c_algo_bit,i2c_i801,nvidia

joydev                  7616  0

dm_mirror              17616  0

ata_piix                8708  0

ahci                   12164  0

sata_vsc                5764  0

sata_uli                4868  0

sata_sis                5380  0

sata_nv                 6788  0

sata_via                5892  0

sata_sil                6792  0

ieee1394               78296  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              10496  0

ehci_hcd               24584  0

ls /dev/video0

/dev/video0

```

So it's loaded, going to try and see if it will work without patching. I'll post back in a bit. Oh here's dmesg

```
Linux video capture interface: v1.00

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: usb_m560x_init - M560x-based WebCam driver startup

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: m560x_probe - M560x-based WebCam connected

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: Ali M5603c-based WebCam found.

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: m560x_probe - Ali_M560x WebCam driver is now controlling video device 0

usbcore: registered new driver m560x

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: 0.1:Ali M560x Webcam Driver

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_open:124] v4l_m560x_open

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [initialize_camera:96] initialize_camera

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: initialize_camera - not implemented yet...

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [set_camera_power:105] set_camera_power

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: set_camera_power - not implemented yet...

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_close:161] v4l_m560x_close

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [set_camera_power:105] set_camera_power

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: set_camera_power - not implemented yet...

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_open:124] v4l_m560x_open

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [set_camera_power:105] set_camera_power

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: set_camera_power - not implemented yet...

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGCAP - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGWIN - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGCHAN - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGWIN - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_close:161] v4l_m560x_close

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [set_camera_power:105] set_camera_power

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: set_camera_power - not implemented yet...

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_open:124] v4l_m560x_open

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [set_camera_power:105] set_camera_power

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: set_camera_power - not implemented yet...

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGCAP - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGWIN - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGCHAN - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGWIN - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_close:161] v4l_m560x_close

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [set_camera_power:105] set_camera_power

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: set_camera_power - not implemented yet...

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_open:124] v4l_m560x_open

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [set_camera_power:105] set_camera_power

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: set_camera_power - not implemented yet...

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGCAP - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGWIN - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGCHAN - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGWIN - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGWIN - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGWIN - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGMBUF - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGMBUF - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGMBUF - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGMBUF - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGMBUF - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGMBUF - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGMBUF - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGMBUF - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGMBUF - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGMBUF - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGMBUF - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGMBUF - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_read:185] v4l_m560x_read

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_read - not implemented yet...

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_close:161] v4l_m560x_close

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [set_camera_power:105] set_camera_power

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: set_camera_power - not implemented yet...

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_open:124] v4l_m560x_open

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [set_camera_power:105] set_camera_power

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: set_camera_power - not implemented yet...

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_close:161] v4l_m560x_close

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [set_camera_power:105] set_camera_power

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: set_camera_power - not implemented yet...

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_open:124] v4l_m560x_open

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [set_camera_power:105] set_camera_power

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: set_camera_power - not implemented yet...

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGCAP - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGWIN - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGCHAN - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGWIN - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_close:161] v4l_m560x_close

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [set_camera_power:105] set_camera_power

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: set_camera_power - not implemented yet...

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_open:124] v4l_m560x_open

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [set_camera_power:105] set_camera_power

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: set_camera_power - not implemented yet...

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGCAP - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGWIN - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGCHAN - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGWIN - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_close:161] v4l_m560x_close

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [set_camera_power:105] set_camera_power

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: set_camera_power - not implemented yet...

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_open:124] v4l_m560x_open

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [set_camera_power:105] set_camera_power

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: set_camera_power - not implemented yet...

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGCAP - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGWIN - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGCHAN - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGWIN - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGWIN - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGWIN - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGMBUF - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGMBUF - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGMBUF - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGMBUF - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGMBUF - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGMBUF - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGMBUF - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGMBUF - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGMBUF - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGMBUF - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGMBUF - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGMBUF - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_read:185] v4l_m560x_read

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_read - not implemented yet...

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_close:161] v4l_m560x_close

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [set_camera_power:105] set_camera_power

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: set_camera_power - not implemented yet...

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_open:124] v4l_m560x_open

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [set_camera_power:105] set_camera_power

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: set_camera_power - not implemented yet...

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGCAP - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGCHAN - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGMBUF - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_close:161] v4l_m560x_close

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [set_camera_power:105] set_camera_power

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: set_camera_power - not implemented yet...

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_open:124] v4l_m560x_open

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [set_camera_power:105] set_camera_power

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: set_camera_power - not implemented yet...

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGCAP - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGCHAN - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_ioctl:204] v4l_m560x_ioctl

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: v4l_m560x_ioctl - VIDIOCGMBUF - not implemented yet

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [v4l_m560x_close:161] v4l_m560x_close

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: [set_camera_power:105] set_camera_power

/root/svn/m560x/drivers/usb/media/m560x.c: set_camera_power - not implemented yet...

```

----------

## fintan

I was trying to get it to work with tvtime, kmplayer, kdetv with no joy. Going to keep on it & see can I dig up something.

----------

## meulie

 *fintan wrote:*   

> I was trying to get it to work with tvtime, kmplayer, kdetv with no joy. Going to keep on it & see can I dig up something.

 

Did you get anywhere?    :Cool: 

----------

